
Astute.io – Business Intelligence For Startups - charlieirish
http://astute.io/
======
brianbreslin
So here is my 2cents. Having built a startup whose target market was other
startups, I would say avoid it. Unless you're building a utility platform like
say github or attlassian, who are not startup specific, selling to startups
sucks.

Figure out how to make this a product any enterprise middle manager can buy
and pay $200+/month. Startups won't pay the same rates that even mid-size
companies would.

The volume you need of customers to make it a viable business at $50/month or
less is ridiculous, and the number of startups limited.

Also they have high turnover, so your LTV of your customers will get halved
potentially vs enterprise customers.

~~~
krmmalik
To be fair. There are already quite a few players in the enterprise space. Eg
AgilOne and Splunk.

I don't disagree regards the "startups for startups" point though.

------
dantaylor08
No, I will not sign up for a trial of your product when you don't provide me
any concrete information on how it's used/how it works. And yes, I am a
potential customer for products in this market.

------
alexpoon
This is so vague it seems they have barely started work on their product.

~~~
calgaryeng
I agree. I was trying to find the "more information" button to no avail. Is
this vaporware? How does this stuff end up on the front page.

------
AznHisoka
What does this even do? Business intelligence is such a vague, abstract terms.
Tell me what this can do for me, in plain Engrish terms, please.

------
harrisreynolds
Does look cool. Love the idea! BI is a tough market, but if you can really
provide insights there is real value there.

------
shavenwarthog2
I'm very interested in business intelligence for my startup, and am happy to
pay a service for this. Alas the OP's site seems premature. No info.

------
klintcho
Looks great, no pricing though? Also what would be interesting is what the
different datasources that I can/need to plugin.

